# my 1/8mile times



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

best time: 
R/T... .377
60'... 2.492
330'... 6.889
mph... 69.14
1/8... 10.388

other times:
missed shift second
R/T... .349
60'... 2.503
330'... 7.118
mph... 67.80
1/8... 10.724

had a bad ass launch
R/T... .387
60'... 2.678
330'... 7.128
mph... 68.88
1/8... 10.640

i know i could at least a 10.2
i only got aftermarket header and a filter


----------



## Se-riously2fast (May 19, 2004)

first time on the track. oh yea and my car is a 95 nissan 200sx se-r


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

yea. my car ran a 10.4 with intake and muffler................

and it was a 1.6. work on them driving skills!!


----------

